# Does a puppies fur darken or lighten with age?



## baileybanks

We just got two puppies and one has real blonde fur and the other is real light golden. I love their fur color and don't want it to change to red. 
Do they stay the same color when they're grown?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It darkens, often a lot, sometimes a little... the darker middle down the back, the tail, and the ears are often adult color in a puppy


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Typically "they" say that they will end up the color of their ears. I've found that sometimes it could be a little darker...but sometimes a little lighter than that though. But I think that gives you a pretty good idea.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Ditto on the ear therory. -Stephanie


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker used to be pretty white, now he's much darker... 









He was light blonde









Now he's Golden


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

From what I've seen - most darken up as they mature into adulthood.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

12 Weeks:










12 Months:


----------



## JimS

AquaClaraCanines said:


> It darkens, often a lot, sometimes a little... the darker middle down the back, the tail, and the ears are often adult color in a puppy


I'm glad this was brought up. Chase has developed a dark brown stripe down his back, from his shoulders to his tail. Looks like he's going to end up kind of walnut colored.


----------



## KatzNK9

Ozzy darkened so much it really surprised me. I was expecting him to be somewhere on the light side of medium.


----------



## wilki5

Benji is getting darker all the time. He is now 5 months old. I have also heard that they got the same colour as their ears.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Wow!!! What gorgeous dogs are in this thread!

Jack is almost 20 mo old and he has just started (in the past few months) to change from a biege/blonde to a beautiful golden/blonde. Biscuit hasn't started to darken yet.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I've found that the older they get...the more mud they find...so I guess you could say they get "darker" with age.... :   :lol:


----------



## BonnieKotara

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 12 Weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Months:


oh my gosh, that is a magor change less the picture makes it seem that way.


----------



## RickGibbs

Samson has definitely darkened up....in fact, we've noticed just recently that the hair down his back is getting even dark red....


----------



## john72kcc

*Ears*

*Jallo was the same color, but look at the ears as a puppy. Adult color not that far off*
















[/quote]


----------



## john72kcc

Nah, look at the end of the ears, same adult color


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey's big boy color was the color that his ears were as a pup.


----------



## kra

I have always been told that the adult color will match the color of the ears when they are a puppy. Sandy darken at the same rate as her ears as she aged.
Oh I almost forgot to comment about the great golden photos on this thread,
we loved them! Thanks!


----------



## GoldenShamus

They do get a little darker, but the parents are the best judge. My goldens ears are darker thatn his coat and he's 2 1/2, so I'm not sure if that is exactly the best test.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My two both got darker as they got older.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

What a difference the color makes from puppyhood to young adult. I have loved looking at the pics! 

Barb


----------



## cubbysan

Brady was a very light color as a puppy, but the breeder put on his papers Medium Gold. He has darkened a little, but is still pretty light. I guess from her experience, he will end up being medium gold.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Jasmine at 7 weeks










Jasmine at 1 year










Jazzy stayed pretty light and I am so glad she did!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson at 8.5 weeks...









Carson at 7 months...










...and Carson at almost 8 months










So he darkend up some...but he's perfectly golden to me.  When I think of a Golden Retriever that's the color I think of. I'm not sure if he'll continue to darken up or not...we'll see.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

One of the puppies we picked has just about the same coloring as Jazzy. So, do you think there is a chance she will stay around the same color? I really hope so. I posted two pics today in the puppy and breeder forum. 

Barb


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Barb,

Did you see the parents? Are they light or typical Golden color? Jazzy's mom is really light so Jazzy got her coat color I guess. Jazzy's dad is medium golden --- what I call the "typical" golden color

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN

The mom is a typical golden color, not a dark red though. There is a pic of the mom in my blog section. The dad was a light golden. 

Barb


----------



## Ninde'Gold

^ 6 Weeks









^ 7 Months


----------



## Jazzys Mom

If one parent is light then I would think you'd have a chance of the puppy staying light. Mom doesn't look really too dark either! Pretty girl too!

Jazzys Mom


----------

